# 100,000 posts



## jimdoc (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow. No wonder newbies are overwhelmed and my eyes hurt.

Jim


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 6, 2011)

Lol...It think I've made over 4000 of those posts.Steve and Harold have over 5000 each.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 6, 2011)

GSP is in there with 4000 also.
Good lord,thats almost 20% of all posts,just between the 4 of us! :mrgreen:


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 6, 2011)

http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/memberlist.php?mode=&sk=d&sd=d


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 6, 2011)

goldsilverpro said:


> http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/memberlist.php?mode=&sk=d&sd=d



I'm setting in 5th place. That is hilarious IMHO. 8)


----------



## Palladium (Jul 6, 2011)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> goldsilverpro said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/memberlist.php?mode=&sk=d&sd=d
> ...



9 more and you pass noxx. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 

Woooo Hooo..... I've got 11 and 12 th place.

Can i Consolidate ?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 6, 2011)

Palladium said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> > goldsilverpro said:
> ...



Why not? With Rhodium, that puts you over 3000 - 4th.

mic must of consolidated when he said 4000. Still sounds way high to me, though. Maybe 1/2 that.


----------



## Palladium (Jul 6, 2011)

woooo hoooo..... 4th place !!!!!!

Wait........ That means your # 3. Can't get to # 1 without passing #3. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 6, 2011)

Palladium said:


> woooo hoooo..... 4th place !!!!!!
> 
> Wait........ That means your # 3. Can't get to # 1 without passing #3. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:



That will make you like a one woman man. Are you sure you can take that? :mrgreen:


----------



## Claudie (Jul 7, 2011)

I made the top 30.... :|


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 7, 2011)

goldsilverpro said:


> mic must of consolidated when he said 4000. Still sounds way high to me, though. Maybe 1/2 that.


Lol....
Lets see, Cutabove,Mic,Leavemealone,Mariannalice,I think theres one more but I cant think of it.I had Mariannalice until march of 2009.So that was my longest account. Next was cutabove,which if memory serves was not very long.Then came leavemealone,which I have 576 posts on,and of course this account which I have just under 1000.So even if I had 1000 posts on mariannalice,it is still closer to 2000 than 4000.So I think you are right chris,thank you for pointing that out,I didn't feel bad enough about being banned so many times...... :mrgreen:


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 7, 2011)

kalay


----------



## patnor1011 (Jul 7, 2011)

Man of thousands faces.... 8) James Johnny Bond agent 999.9


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 8, 2011)

I was just reminded about Enigma,for a whopping 8 posts!.....lol. Thank you.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 8, 2011)

I hope you stay mic for a long time.


----------



## 4metals (Jul 8, 2011)

So what percentage of our members have held double identities? I wonder how the total membership we think we have compares to the total individual bodies we actually have. 

I guess we'll never know.


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 8, 2011)

I wonder what Megan's new identity is?
I am sure she checks in to see what is going on.

Jim


----------



## Claudie (Jul 8, 2011)

I have only ever been me. There were a few times in my younger drinking days when I thought I was someone else, someone tougher and bigger, but that was a long time ago.... :|


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 8, 2011)

4metals said:


> So what percentage of our members have held double identities? I wonder how the total membership we think we have compares to the total individual bodies we actually have.


As far as I know,all of my former accounts(except one) do not show up in the member database.


Claudie said:


> There were a few times in my younger drinking days when I thought I was someone else, someone tougher and bigger


That is partially the reason I have been banned so frequently....


Claudie said:


> but that was a long time ago....


I hope that is the reason I have held this account for such a long time.I would not have been banned the last time,but I retaliated to a personal attack publically,and it was uncalled for.


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 9, 2011)

mic said:


> I would not have been banned the last time,but I retaliated to a personal attack publically,and it was uncalled for.


It's not easy to let something slide when a guy with a mouth like a baby bird gets on your case, but moderators don't take too kindly to personal attacks on this board. If readers can keep their cool, the offender will be firmly disciplined, including banishment, if the "don't get it".

Harold


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 9, 2011)

I am just grateful that the past........is in the past.The good thing about mistakes,is that you can learn from them.Let's hope thats the case here.I would not be here now,if it weren't for the mods letting me back on.....yet again.I am very fortunate to be able to say that I found the forum right at it's beginning,I am proud to say I have helped so many......but I am thankful to say,that I have been friends with so many for so long.


----------



## Oz (Jul 9, 2011)

This being my first post here, I hope that you can understand my amazement when I first found this forum and all of the information and help it contained!

It is truly unbelievable the amount of hours that so many have spent here helping others, all for no personal financial gain.

I only hope that in time, I can give back 1/10th of what I have gained by being a visitor to your fine forum.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 9, 2011)

ROFL. 
Stay here long enough and I can teach you how to recover and then lose your gold. 
LOL......


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 29, 2014)

Now 200,000 posts and counting.
New members have a lot of reading to do!

Jim


----------



## necromancer (Mar 29, 2014)

jimdoc said:


> Now 200,000 posts and counting.
> New members have a lot of reading to do!
> 
> Jim



i cant keep up anymore...........


----------



## nickvc (Mar 30, 2014)

jimdoc said:


> Now 200,000 posts and counting.
> New members have a lot of reading to do!
> 
> Jim




And we still get new threads about put my 3 circuit boards in 10 gallons of AR and can't get my gold out :lol:


----------



## Digitaria (Mar 30, 2014)

But how many of these posts, were duplicates? :lol: 

Well said, about the newbies being overwhelmed ! 8)


----------

